# Mattress Life



## debodun (Mar 29, 2017)

On average, how long does an innerspring mattress last? I've had mine almost 10 years and it's already starting to look like Mother Bates' bed in "Psycho".


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2017)

We have had our queen size mattress for over 40 years and it is still as comfortable as ever. I use a heavy mattress pad under the bottom sheet and 3 times a year without fail I vacuum it,then we flip it top to bottom and side to side. I think this has added years of life to the mattress. Of course my kids are horrified that we still have our original mattress. I think if it is comfortable and clean that's all that matters.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2017)

Based on no information at all, 10-15 years.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 31, 2017)

debodun said:


> On average, how long does an innerspring mattress last? I've had mine almost 10 years and it's already starting to look like Mother Bates' bed in "Psycho".



It depends on the quality, but I wouldn't expect more than 10 years from a high quality mattress.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 31, 2017)

I bought a good quality mattress set about 17 years ago; it's still firm and comfortable.

Mattress advertisements want you to believe two conflicting ideas:

1. You need to replace your mattress every seven years.

2. The mattress that they are selling is so good, that it will last twenty years.

Uh, mmmm....alrighty then!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 1, 2017)

A bed manufacturer in the UK is advertising on TV that you should change your mattress every 8 years, and to make it easy, they put a date stamp on it.  Hmmmm....  sounds like a plot to make people spend more money!
We bought a deep, pocket sprung mattress, and it's very comfy.  We turn it every few months.

(We don't like there 'memory foam' ones)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 1, 2017)

Are mattress's always "On Sale" ???


----------



## Lon (Apr 1, 2017)

I had no idea that a good mattress was so expensive. Six months ago I bought a new one & paid $3,000 for a Queen size. It had better last until I croak.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2017)

I could never spend $3,000.00 on a mattress, I would faint dead away before I could write the check!!!

I would have to wear out six $500.00 ones, LOL!

The one I have now is an innerspring twin mattress that was made to order with heavier springs and a plastic girdle around the center to help retain its shape.  The upgrades were done at the insistence of the sales person because he felt that the other twins they offered were built to support children and not adults.  I flip it a couple of times a year and vacuum it.  It will be seven years old this summer and it seems to be fine.  The cost came in at around $475.00, it was ordered, built and delivered within 24 hours by an old family owned mattress company in the city where I live.


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2017)

How do those memory foam mattresses last? Someone told me they are comfortable for about a year, then start disintegrating.


----------

